# June 13' Official MOTM Vote Thread



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*










We have 8 members nominated for Member of the Month
Its up to you to decide who deserves June's MOTM Title.

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on June 30th at 11:59 EST


Blue Angel

IROCZILLA

Robby

Jnoobs

XtremeRevolution

70AARCUDA

Schiphi

EcoDave*​


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

*voted *:th_coolio:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel this may be a close one


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. I agree with the frog that this is likely to be close.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Voted


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

vote now !






































For MICK !


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurf you took your name out of the running .


vote ​ the members from Australia are , so should you !


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Uh oh


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

18 votes cast ,where is the interest this day ? 
Log in and ​ vote


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I want you to  vote  and tell a friend to ​ vote !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Guess who's winning!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I really hope that you paid too much for that sound ..
Yuck that is not quality .



​vote !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Really Like To VOTE !
So Get Off Of Your Duffs and VOTE !


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Massive PM's should be sent out when voting opens.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - only 22 votes so far. Lets get more votes in.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Iroc!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

What a load of BS! 

J/K, congrats IROC, and awesome job with the sigs! You're making a better looking forum one member at a time! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> What a load of BS!
> 
> J/K, congrats IROC, and awesome job with the sigs! You're making a better looking forum one member at a time! :th_dblthumb2:


Haha thank you! I had no idea they would be in demand.



iKermit said:


> Congrats Iroc!


Thanks Kerm!


----------

